
How can I create a Database of Subscription Box companies? - bobbytm
Everyone,<p>There are roughly 15000 subscription box companies. How can I curate data of them at a single place?<p>Please check the URL for better understanding- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1GiuUt1HqQLhLe1fT2jbtkA6ih3807Nfnp78zDGjG-x0&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
xq3000
So, to clarify, it looks like you are already using Google Sheets, which is
great.

But the spreadsheet you link to is designed more “visually” and not like a
real database. You also don’t seem to be accounting for 1-to-Many and Many-to-
Many relationships in the data.

Also, from the way you phrase your question, it sounds like you say “a
database” but mean “a database and an app to manage it.”

Am I close?

If that’s the case, I’d suggest to begin with watching a few YouTube videos on
“database design” to understand things like “primary keys” and 1-to-Many and
Many-to-Many relationships. And then focus on designing just the tables of
your database. Possibly, just using Google Sheets and with a little help from
an experienced freelance developer.

Once you get the tables right, you can think about the app. A few options
there would be Google Sheets, Airtables, Bubble.is, or even using something
like MySQL and a custom-built app.

------
x0hm
1) Build a database 2) Begin the slow, painful, arduous process of adding them
to it.

